# GBATemp promotions



## Krestent (May 2, 2010)

When did this happen?  I logged on this morning to find that we have new staff members.  When did this happen?  And can we have a full list of who was promoted?


----------



## tj_cool (May 2, 2010)

It happened less than an hour ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just wait for the official announcement topic


----------



## lolzed (May 2, 2010)

gratz on the new guys

here's the list of the staff(right now)
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Stats&CODE=leaders


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2010)

Alright, the changes:

- Gaydrian (Hadrian): Global Mod->Mag Staff
- lagman: Former Staff->Global Mod
- Minox_IX: Mag Staff->Moderator
- granville: User->Mag Staff
- p1ngpong: IRC Staff->Moderator
- raulpica: IRC Staff->Moderator
- TrolleyDave: User->Moderator
- tj_cool: User->Moderator
- Vulpes Abnocto: IRC Staff->Moderator
- Zarcon: Global Mod->Former Staff
- WildWon: Moderator->Global Mod
- Another World: Mag Staff->Head of Mag Staff (right?)
- The Teej: Global Mod->Former Staff (thanks Dommy for the info)
- jumpman17: Supervisor->Former Staff
- B-Blue: User->Mag Staff
- Guild McCommunist: Vag Staff->SUPER Vag Staff!

I don't think I missed anyone, but yeah.

Congrats to all!


----------



## Krestent (May 2, 2010)

And they changed Tempbot's post count again.   It's now -9000.


----------



## DCG (May 2, 2010)

congrats to all the people who got promoted


----------



## Krestent (May 2, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> congrats to all the people who got promoted


+1 on this


----------



## DCG (May 2, 2010)

people even got promoted to admin, now there are 8 instead of 3


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> people even got promoted to admin, now there are 8 instead of 3



No, there's still only 3 Administrators (Costello, Ace Gunman, and shaunj66). The rest (mthrnite, lilsypha, dice, and Opium) are Supervisors. Narin is the Technician.


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> people even got promoted to admin, now there are 8 instead of 3



No... All along, Supervisors and Administrators are listed together. Apparently, from what shallow knowledge I have, Supervisors hold about the same amount of power as Admins(Though admins still have much more power, they control the working whole site, and make all the decisions after all)

And congrats to all!


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

haha Gaydrian got demoted i remember toni saying he would get him demoted to mag staff


----------



## tj_cool (May 2, 2010)

Nathan King said:
			
		

> haha Gaydrian got demoted i remember toni saying he would get him demoted to mag staff


What's funny about that? He asked to be demoted himself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, size doesn't work with smilies


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 2, 2010)

Nathan King said:
			
		

> haha Gaydrian got demoted i remember toni saying he would get him demoted to mag staff


well, he didn't really do much moderation.
and he DID repost a lot of stuff from Kotaku..


----------



## EyeZ (May 2, 2010)

Congrats Guys!!


----------



## fristi (May 2, 2010)

there is one thing wrong on that list..
i'm missing D:


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 2, 2010)

Congrats to all~ You guys really deserve it!!

P.S. Zarcy's not staff no more? :[ I miss youuuu


----------



## rockstar99 (May 2, 2010)

Congrats everyone you all deserve it!


----------



## Langin (May 2, 2010)

sllide said:
			
		

> there is one thing wrong on that list..
> i'm missing D:



We do not really know if we could trust you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your only have about 200 posts XD


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 2, 2010)

Langin said:
			
		

> sllide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's contributed a lot to GBAtemp in his time here.
heck, he should be in the wiki for the shoutbox incident alone.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

Langin said:
			
		

> sllide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post don't count for anything, all of the 200 posts could be pure awesomeness and help millions of people, you just don't know


----------



## Krestent (May 2, 2010)

When did this happen?  I logged on this morning to find that we have new staff members.  When did this happen?  And can we have a full list of who was promoted?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 2, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good example right here, 
danny600kill I actually know about, and he has a lower post count than you.


----------



## Langin (May 2, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait I forgot to say all of my posts are awesome spam!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 2, 2010)

Langin said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spam != awesome


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

Langin said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop this. It's useless spamming more posts. Postcount =/= awesomeness. It's the things you do for the community.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

^^ You see Langin, its nothing to do with post count, Hatsu had loads of posts and he wasn't staff now was he, now Hadrian is a different story, he is a spammer who is also helpful, he balances out


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

the only place where you should spam is thr EOF


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

Nathan King said:
			
		

> the only place where you should spam is thr EOF



That is not true, I think the EoF is ruined by useless spam, I understand funny and kinda pointless topics but is there any need in totally pointless threads in EoF, Really ?

Take this for example : Pointless Spam


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

Nathan King said:
			
		

> the only place where you should spam is thr EOF


No. Get the fuck out (see, I spelled GTFO for you, in case you should forget) if you truly believe that, spamming is never good, and even the EoF, which is a huge pile of shit, suffers from useless, annoying spam. 9 out of 10 things in the EoF is not funny, just because they're all spammed and not thought of thoroughly.


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Official topic has been made, so I'll close this up.




Discuss


----------

